# 2015 Foto Fest Mk.I



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 1, 2015)

Let us get the year started with Pacific Prowler which will start January which I have deemed Mitchell Month. Nothing but B-25s this month lads. Many would argue the most versatile American aircraft of the second world war.

I don't know if I have 31 different colour schemes but I will deliver 31 different B-25 photos this month.







Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2015)

Good start to the year, Jeff.


----------



## A4K (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice shot Jeff!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2015)

Good shot Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 2, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 3, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2015)

This should be good...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 4, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2015)

Shiny! Great shot!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2015)

Cool yet again!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 6, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 7, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2015)

Strange colour scheme in post #22.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 8, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 9, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 10, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 10, 2015)

Very nice Jeff.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2015)

Love the early morning shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 11, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)

The B-25 plane is one of not too many bombers I enjoy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 12, 2015)

Same ship as yesterday but now sporting some blue trim along various parts.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)

Great!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 13, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 14, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2015)

Keep 'em coming jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 16, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Keep 'em coming jeff.



Okay, I will.






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 17, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2015)

Beauties Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 18, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2015)

Shiny!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 19, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 20, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 21, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 22, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 23, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 24, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 25, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm more and more tempted to build a model of the fine bomber.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 26, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 27, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff. Like Wojtek, this is inspiring me to dig out my B-25J kit, and build it as an RAF Mitchell III.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 28, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2015)

Great shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 29, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 30, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 31, 2015)

End of Mitchell month with today's picture. Hope you have enjoyed it.






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 31, 2015)

great installments, Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 1, 2015)

Welcome to February fellas, the shi%[email protected] month of the year in this hemisphere.





TBM-3 Avenger NL436GM


This month's theme.....Wings over Water.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2015)

Great stuff Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the first month....great start to the second!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 2, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 3, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2015)

Great detail shot. It's not often the Firefly engine is seen 'naked'.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 4, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2015)

Someone shrunk the Trojan !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Someone shrunk the Trojan !



Trojan is normal size. F3F is to superscale size.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2015)

Ah! The that's one heck of a big model !


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 6, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice shot, and really shows just how big the Corsair is - especially with that door in the background.


----------



## rochie (Feb 6, 2015)

good stuff Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 7, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice ! Have you got one of the 'Connie' in the background ?


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 7, 2015)

Captured some nice shots Jeff.

Geo


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Nice ! Have you got one of the 'Connie' in the background ?



No sorry I don't have one......I have three!

















Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2015)

Great stuff, two aircraft I've always liked - the Trojan and the 'Connie'. 
Is that a faded (or sanded-down) ex - Lufthansa colour scheme ?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 9, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 10, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2015)

Do love these pics...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 11, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice stuff Jeff. Don't know what it is about the Trojan, but I've always liked them. They sound like a bag of nails, but look good.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 12, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 13, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 14, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice angle on the A-4.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 15, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 16, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2015)

good stuff Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 17, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2015)

Keep 'em coming Jeff !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 19, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 20, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 21, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 22, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2015)

Like it, good one jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 23, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2015)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 24, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments and such. Glad you fellas are liking this ongoing post. I apologize for any repeats but I cannot remember all the pics I have posted over the past couple of years.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2015)

keep 'em coming no matter what..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 25, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2015)

Corsairs look cool from any angle....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 26, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2015)

Good shots Jeff! Keep them coming.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 27, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 28, 2015)

Lets end the Wings over Water theme month with an aircraft from the United States Coast Guard.







and because February is a short month, a second picture today...








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2015)

Great stuff Jeff. Good to see a couple of pics of 'Fat Albert' too - horrible, smelly uncomfortable sheds, but I have a soft spot for them !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2015)

especially like the Blue Angels Herc.


----------

